# Would you be interested in a 2020 Pinup Calendar?



## PercyD (Nov 10, 2019)

Our artist cooperative wants to create a (very cute) pinup calendar for 2020!

The calendar would feature different characters of different persuasions in "cheesecake" and cheeky seasonally themed poses.

We are thinking about making the calendar $45, where you would get:

12 pieces of art with 2-3 characters each (one male, one female)

Personalized messages from the characters
*1 Guaranteed Slot* for your character in the calendar

High res file for printing to mount onto your wall <3
If you're interested, post below! Let us know what character you'd want to see in the calendar and what sort of scenes you'd want to see. ^u~

In the meantime, some sample art--
























If you are interested in buying, fill out this form:
forms.gle: Customer Interest Form​
_Artists who are interested in drawing cute pinups are invited to part take too! We will be paying you. Message me for more information. 
You can also fill out this form:_
forms.gle: Artist Interest Form​


----------



## PercyD (Nov 10, 2019)

Tbh, I'd probably have my sona in one of the spring months doing gardening in a cute frilly apron >u<


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 10, 2019)

I'd like my sona to promote his newly opened leather bar with an alluring lioness for a business partner :3


----------



## PercyD (Nov 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I'd like my sona to promote his newly opened leather bar with an alluring lioness for a business partner :3


So wait, tell me more about this lioness-


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 11, 2019)

PercyD said:


> So wait, tell me more about this lioness-


She's one of my OC's. A Southern Belle who hides her accent in favour of fitting in with city life. Has quite the attitude.


Spoiler: Lexi art


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 11, 2019)

Too bad I'm on a job contract abroad, and practically unable to make any art currently. Otherwise I'd like to contribute.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 11, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> Too bad I'm on a job contract abroad, and practically unable to make any art currently. Otherwise I'd like to contribute.


Oh, but what are you up too out there Pomo?


----------



## PercyD (Nov 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> She's one of my OC's. A Southern Belle who hides her accent in favour of fitting in with city life. Has quite the attitude.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lexi art


As a Southerner who lives in the city, I will whip out the Southern drawl at any moments notice.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 12, 2019)

An update for you all!
The first 18 people to pre-order the calendar will get a guaranteed slot for their character

We have 4 pre-orders so far and we need 14 more to progress into production!


----------



## PercyD (Nov 12, 2019)

Also, a little update =u=//
Heres a collage of all my pinup work


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Nov 14, 2019)

I'll also be participating <3
Here is some of my more recent work


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 14, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Oh, but what are you up too out there Pomo?



Ah, nothing too fancy. But when the local economy is one big pile of _ _ _ _, a man's got to do what a man's got to do...


----------



## PercyD (Nov 14, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> Ah, nothing too fancy. But when the local economy is one big pile of _ _ _ _, a man's got to do what a man's got to do...


I know what you meeeaan~.


----------



## lachrymosiac (Nov 19, 2019)

yisss please check out this calendar! I will be participating


----------



## PercyD (Nov 19, 2019)

lachrymosiac said:


> yisss please check out this calendar! I will be participating


Still soo cute. TuT
I'm excited to be working with everyone! We're having a blast in the server gushing over people's characters.


----------

